# Sistemas de control de red Wi Fi



## CeGutBol (Jun 15, 2018)

Tengo un Wi Fi, en casa, cuyo acceso me gustaría conocer quienes están conectados y bloquear a los furtivos no autorizados, que equipo debo comprar y que programa debo utilizar para este propósito?, agradezco de antemano su gentileza, esta por demás decir que soy neófito en el tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2018)

Sencillamente ponele clave.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 15, 2018)

El propio modem wifi te permite todo eso, desde su pagina de configuracion.
Dinos que modem usas.


----------



## CeGutBol (Jun 15, 2018)

Gracias por la velocidad de la respuesta, Marca: ZTE, Modelo: ZXHN F660, de ZTE Corporation, es un módem que la empresa nos la da en comodato a la vista se ve que es chinito., al margen de ello pueden recomendarme algún módem específico y como programarlo para que haga lo que deseo?, Gracias anteladas


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ingresa desde el navegador a ésta direccion de internet (con el modem conectado)
http://192.168.1.1
O en ésta
http://192.168.1.1/admin.html
Y desde aca busca el usuario y contraseña para poder ingresar; Password admin ZTE F660 de Antel (Actualizado 2018) : Hardware - 2
Luego busca la seccion correspondiente.
Ojo con tocar demas!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 15, 2018)

Yo uso el Wireless Network Watcher, únicamente para comprobar y muy rara vez. (Solo cuando noto la red lenta)
Uso una clave WPA2, quité la opción de conexión por WPS y aparte filtros MAC. (Así que únicamente un buen hacker podría ingresar)



Con eso, hasta el momento solo he encontrado mis dispositivos conectados.


----------



## CeGutBol (Jun 15, 2018)

Gracias acabo de bajar el programa que me sugieres, lo instalaré y veré que pasa, también quitare WPS, con referencia a apartar filtros mac, no estaré quitando Wi Fi a mi celu que es Iphone?.
Gracias por las respuestas me ayudaran mucho a controlar a los intrusos .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 15, 2018

Estimado TJ gracias por tu respuesta, ingresare al Link, espero pueda lograrlo, lo que hago con esto es actualizar el software del módem verdad.saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 15, 2018)

CeGutBol dijo:


> con referencia a apartar filtros mac, no estaré quitando Wi Fi a mi celu que es Iphone?


No, eso no tiene nada qué ver.
Una cosa es una MAC Address y otra cosa es la abreviación Mac (Macintosh - Apple)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No, eso no tiene nada qué ver.
> Una cosa es una MAC Address y otra cosa es la abreviación Mac (Macintosh - Apple)


Por eso siempre digo "direccion de capa MAC", por que me sucedio varias veces que confundian con los productos de Apple.
Ya no se si confunden o no, pero con un nombre tan largo, nadie pregunta nada


----------



## Kebra (Jun 16, 2018)

Mi experiencia me dice que cualquier niño de 8 años con un pen drive y una distro de Kali, puede arruinarle el día a cualquier desprevenido, sin necesidad de ser cracker.
Mi consejo: DDWRT, y lo mas importante de todo, por lejos, contraseña de 30 caracteres aproximadamente. Y contraseña buena al admin del router.

Todas, reitero TODAS LAS CONTRASEÑAS SON CRACKEABLES. Desautorizás un cliente, y cuando el cliente manda la contraseña al router (encriptada, obviamente) el atacante (yo lo hice con todos mis vecinos) intercepta el handshake y ya tiene la contraseña. Después de eso, todo se reduce a un comando: aircrack-ng. La única variable es el tiempo que le llevará al generador de diccionario embocar la clave, pero tarde o temprano una combinación de caracteres y/o espacios va a coincidir con la clave encriptada y el cartelito KEY FOUND! aparece.

En una empresa, si no cambian la contraseña de wifi al menos cada dos meses, son SUICIDAS o ineptos.

Una clave numérica de 8 caracteres que es la que viene por defecto en casi todos los routers WPA2, me lleva 10-13 horas de trabajo para encontrar la clave en una pc modelo 2005.

Clonar una dirección MAC es tan fácil que no hace falta gastar teclado para describirlo. El filtro MAC es poco seguro.

La clave en esto que al atacante le lleve demasiado tiempo averiguar la clave, y desista y busque otro pichón. Pero todas las claves, indefectiblemente, son crackeables. Sólo hace falta tiempo y poder de cpu.



EDIT: Esta no es la MAC Address?

Apple Park, 1 Apple Park Way, Cupertino, California
One Apple Park Way


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2018)

Esto me esta gustando!!!!
El que cree que una contraseña es la salvacion, esta muy j0did0.
La seguridad es un proceso (siempre hay que estar revisando y corrigiendo), pero hay muy buenas practicas que se deben aplicar pars reducir lo maximo posible la superficie de ataque, algunas son:

Contraseñas de 12 o mas letras + numeros + simbolos, siempre con mayusculas y minusculas mezcladas.
Rotacion de claves de una vez por mes sin repeticion durante 14 meses.
Validacion de claves con un servidor Radius.
Usar cifrado WPA2 (obligatorio)
Si es posible, no broadcastear el SSID.
Agregar autorizacion por MAC.
Desactivar WPS.

Y esto para comenzar a trabajar medianamente en serio.

Cuando uno hace seguridad informatica debe tenerven claro que la seguridad se estratifica en "capas" y que cada capa tiene por funciones:
1- complicar a quien intente realizar el ataque tratando, si es posible, de que desista.
2- dar tiempo a detectar el ataque y buscar que quien ataca deje el mayor rastro posible.

Despues sigo si quieren...


----------



## CeGutBol (Jun 19, 2018)

Buenas noches a todos, antges que nada agradecerles sus mensajes creanme me ayudo mucho, sin embargo como el modem esta en comodto, hay que pedir permiso a la empresa, por lo que he optado comprar un nuevo ruter y el que me vendio lo configuro y  ahora deben pedir permiso para conectarse. Una vrz mas Gracias mil por sus atentas respuestas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 20, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> Mi experiencia me dice que cualquier niño de 8 años con un pen drive y una distro de Kali, puede arruinarle el día a cualquier desprevenido, sin necesidad de ser cracker.


Claro, mi hijo cuando tenía 12 años ya había sacado todas las claves de las redes disponibles localmente.
De hecho él fue quien me dijo que los modems tenían vulnerabilidades que se podían hackear.
Y su principal escuela sobre ese sistema de ataque, fueron precisamente algunas distribuciones de LINUX.


Kebra dijo:


> TODAS LAS CONTRASEÑAS SON CRACKEABLES


No hay que confundir el Cracking con el Hacking, ambas cosas son totalmente diferentes.
El Hacking está completamente comprometido con redes, mientras que el Cracking está mas adentrado en software.
Pónme un programa protegido y de inmediato te podría demostrar sus vulnerabilidades. (Cracking)
Para mi en lo personal, el Cracking es un arte, pues requiere de demasiados estudios sobre lenguaje ensamblador. (32 y 64 bits)
No hablo sobre el ensamblador de 8 y 16 bits, ya que por ahora quedó obsoleto en sistemas computacionales, pero bien sabemos que fue la base de lo que ahora sabemos.
Aunque muy bien lo podemos comprender los que aún programamos microcontroladores de 8 y 16 bits.
El fundamento y base del Hacker es muy diferente al del Cracker. Y nunca se debe confundir a un Cracker con un Hacker.  

Mis primeros pasos con el ensamblador se dieron con los PIC de 8 bits, no había otro lenguaje.
Y también mis programas de PC se dieron con MASM32. Ya me sentía un Cracker porque lograba tronar la protección de programas sencillos, pero apenas comenzaba, aún había sistemas de seguridad complejos, como empaquetados, sistemas antidump, y mil cosas más.


Kebra dijo:


> Después de eso, todo se reduce a un comando: aircrack-ng. La única variable es el tiempo que le llevará al generador de diccionario embocar la clave, pero tarde o temprano una combinación de caracteres y/o espacios va a coincidir con la clave encriptada y el cartelito KEY FOUND! aparece.


Ahí es donde entran los "tutoriales de youtube" y eso no hace a nadie un Hacker, los vuelve unos Copy Paste.
Y aún con todo eso que se encuentra por Internet, no para todos funciona, pues cada empresa configura su sistema de seguridad.
Por eso también es bueno en cada empresa tener a su Hacker de seguridad.

Un verdadero Hacker no ve vídeos porque ya tiene los fundamentos base de la escuela.
Ya "tiene una PC", investiga protocolos, se compromete y tal vez logre su objetivo.

Ambas aficiones son penadas por ley conforme a la jurisdicción de cada país, pero de que son fascinantes, lo son.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 20, 2018)

El término hacker tuvo su origen en el MIT. No necesariamente tiene que ver con las computadoras. Poner un auto de policía sobre la cúpula del MIT era un "HACK".

Por otro lado me parece una discusión totalmente estéril y que poco o nada tiene que ver con el hilo. Pero escuchemos de la boca de alguien que "algo" sabe del tema, que significa hacker:








PD= Lo último que haría un hacker, y menos un cracker, es decir que es hacker o cracker, o que incluso sabe algo del tema. Su anonimato es lo mas valioso. 



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 20, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto me esta gustando!!!!
> El que cree que una contraseña es la salvacion, esta muy j0did0.
> La seguridad es un proceso (siempre hay que estar revisando y corrigiendo), pero hay muy buenas practicas que se deben aplicar pars reducir lo maximo posible la superficie de ataque, algunas son:
> 
> ...




Dr., si tenés la oportunidad de conseguir este libro, te lo recomiendo. No se si está el PDF en la web, yo lo compre en 2007-2008 por Amazon. Acá nunca lo ví en ninguna librería, ni ML. 

PD= Siga, siga, siga!


----------



## rascueso (Ene 11, 2019)

la commodore 64 no tenia estos problemas....
no se porque pero ami me da tranquilidad tener una puerta de enlace rara... que no sea 1.1 o 0.1
Para escanear la red en la pc.. Advanced IP Scanner   va como piña y es gratuito.
Desde android hay muchas aplicaciones. una muy sencilla y no falla es WUM Wifi? 
Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 18, 2019)

Kebra dijo:


> Todas, reitero TODAS LAS CONTRASEÑAS SON CRACKEABLES. Desautorizás un cliente, y cuando el cliente manda la contraseña al router (encriptada, obviamente) el atacante (yo lo hice con todos mis vecinos) intercepta el handshake y ya tiene la contraseña. Después de eso, todo se reduce a un comando: aircrack-ng. La única variable es el tiempo que le llevará al generador de diccionario embocar la clave, pero tarde o temprano una combinación de caracteres y/o espacios va a coincidir con la clave encriptada y el cartelito KEY FOUND! aparece.



Disiento, ya que aunque conozcas la longitud de la clave y de que esta compuesta, en el caso de algunas claves de por lo menos 10 caracteres y alfanúmerica que incluya mayúsculas y minúsculas, el diccionario sera asquerosamente enorme, más el tiempo que te llevaría pasar todas la combinaciones. O sea, si fuera tan así el Wpa2 hace tiempo que lo habrían reemplazado, como paso con el WEP.



Para fortuna, los routers de hoy en día se bloquean tras tantos intentos fallidos de claves wps, de manera que ese método de fuerza bruta ya no va, pero aún así, mejor desactivarlo , como dicen arriba, dado que a veces se puede aprovechar.

Aunque aún pueden tratar de verte la cara con una red gemela y una página 

Sobre programas detectores, a mi me gusto el Zamzon Wireless Network Tool, sencillo (ni instalación requiere) y eficaz, en la versión completa no solo puedes ver quien esta conectado, sino hasta el nombre el equipo


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 19, 2019)

Se me olvido un detalle, disculpen 

En el cual si uno teme que revisen lo que hay en la pc de uno mediante el wifi, lo ideal es deshabilitar la función de compartir archivos a traves de la red, lo cual se puede hacer en windows, o incluso muchos antivirus lo pueden hacer


----------



## Kebra (Ene 24, 2019)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Para fortuna, los routers de hoy en día se bloquean tras tantos intentos fallidos de claves wps, de manera que ese método de fuerza bruta ya no va, pero aún así, mejor desactivarlo , como dicen arriba, dado que a veces se puede aprovechar.




Nadie que haya trabajado profesionalmente usa WPS, y nadie que quiera auditar una red profesionalmente usa "programitas" de windows, ni windows. La razón es muy simple y conocida por cualquier profesional (y cualquier aficionado que se haya tomado la molestia de leer algo) y es que desde win no se puede poner en modo monitor ninguna tarjeta de red wifi, lo cual lo hace absolutamente inútil.
 En cuanto a que los routers se bloqueen tras el tercer intento es absolutamente irrelevante para el método que describí (ya que no es WPS), porque la intercepción del handshake se hace desautorizando al CLIENTE (el router ni se entera de eso) y el CLIENTE vuelve a enviar al router la contraseña WAP2 CORRECTA, con lo que el router solo vé que un cliente que ya estaba conectado, se desconectó y conectó otra vez con la contraseña correcta.

Esa es toda la interacción del router. Después yo me voy a mi casa con la contraseña encriptada ya capturada y cuando me dé la gana hago el proceso de fuerza bruta sin que el router se entere de nada, porque no necesito mas el router, por lo tanto que se bloquee al tercer intento, o al segundo, o que mande la bati-señal a Batman, es irrelevante.

Normalmente lleva 12 horas en una pc modelo 2000 el método de fuerza bruta para 8 caracteres. Con un Ryzen 7 debe llevar 20 minutos.

Y como dije claramente, la única variable es el tiempo que lleva descifrar la clave. Por eso una clave como la que describió el Dr. Zoidberg es virtualmente indescifrable, mientras que la mayoría de las claves que usa la gente son fácilmente descifrables.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 24, 2019)

El calculador tira que el diccionario de 8 digitos que toma tanto números como letras mayúsculas y minúsculas sigue siendo una guarangada de tamaño, sino que a 500.000 claves por segundo tomaría 15 años en ser sacada la red. Claro, si solo fuesen número, seria notablemente más sencillo .
Los programas para realizar auditorias considerados buenos no suelen estar en windows, por ello es que se crea un pendrive, disco booteable o incluso se puede emplear una máquina virtual, aunque hay un excelente programa que si funciona en windows y una vez obtenido el handshake y convertido para que ese programa lo tome es notablemente más rápido que el de la máquina virtual, al aprovechar el gpu de la pc. Claro, tienes que haber creado previamente el diccionario a usar . Varios manitas del foro que conozco lo han usado al de windows . No, no es posible mencionar que lugar es, por el tema del reglamento, al igual que los programas de auditorias .

Aunque fallando un tanto, hay maneras (aunque aparentemente no del todo efectivas, ya que no siempre sale) de sacar una clave de 10 digitos alfanumerica sin necesitad de crear un diccionario tan brutal y que abarque todas la combinaciones. Algunos lo lograron, aunque no sé bien como -tendría que sentarme a leer más detenidamente-, claro, quienes lo hacen confian de que el usuario no se le haya dado por cambiar la clave y su extensión .


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 24, 2019)

Kebra dijo:


> y es que desde win no se puede poner en modo monitor ninguna tarjeta de red wifi, lo cual lo hace absolutamente inútil.



Si se puede, mediante una máquina virtual y los programas adecuados .
Y bueno, las cosas como son, ando un tanto en la cuerda floja al escribir y explayarme .


----------



## capitanp (Ene 24, 2019)

Nadie uso Mikrotik Routerboard OS? no solo funciona en sus equipos dedicados sino en alguna Pc vieja desechada tambien

MikroTik


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2019)

YO odio los mikrotik, en especial el Router OS. Es una bost&%$@# montada sobre el IPtables de Linux y para configurar algo hay que tocar cosas de tres o cuatro pantallas diferentes del Winbox y no relacionadas entre si.
El hardware es bastaaaante malo, excepto quizas los routers Cloud, que parece que se la bancan.
No me vengan con Mikrotik por que si tenes que ser un especialista en IPtables para configurar otra cosa que no sea un ruteo, no vale la pena gastarse. Y no me vengan con eso de los genios de los hackers que lo configuran y toda la bola por que el producto es una vergüenza. Si quieren ver algo simple y directo, vean PfSense y se van a dar cuenta como se trabaja.
Y ademas hay que pagarlo con un mecanismo de licencia bastante pedorr@$#&+-#$
He dicho.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> YO odio los mikrotik, en especial el Router OS. Es una bost&%$@# montada sobre el IPtables de Linux y para configurar algo hay que tocar cosas de tres o cuatro pantallas diferentes del Winbox y no relacionadas entre si.
> El hardware es bastaaaante malo, excepto quizas los routers Cloud, que parece que se la bancan.
> No me vengan con Mikrotik por que si tenes que ser un especialista en IPtables para configurar otra cosa que no sea un ruteo, no vale la pena gastarse. Y no me vengan con eso de los genios de los hackers que lo configuran y toda la bola por que el producto es una vergüenza. Si quieren ver algo simple y directo, vean PfSense y se van a dar cuenta como se trabaja.
> Y ademas hay que pagarlo con un mecanismo de licencia bastante pedorr@$#&+-#$
> He dicho.




Lo siento pero estos Letonios, generaron el estandar para las wisp, hasta ubiquiti los copio con los Edge, si que mas odio para vos,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2019)

Lo que han logrado es por una cuestión fundamentalmente de costos, no por que no existan mejores soluciones aunque bastante mas costosas. Y en eso debo reconocerlo, logran productos a precios muy accesibles, pero repito: no son las mejores soluciones posibles, solo son aceptables en funcion del bajo precio.
En cuanto a las Ubiquiti, no son taaaan buenas como las pintan, pero tambien son muy baratas y por eso captan mercado. Lo que si tienen MUY BUENO es el soft que te gestiona todos los AP y zonas en una unica pantalla y te permite administrarlos muy facilmente.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 25, 2019)

Las nanostations de las Rocket M5, son muy buenas, qué decir de las NANOLOCO que muchos emplean para empezar su negocio de WiFi en el vecindario con 50Mbits para compartir... Recomiendo pFsense, configurar algunos parámetros y listo. 

Para el post, esos Modem son comerciales, son fáciles de configurar, haz lo que dicen, desactiva WPS, bloquea por MAC Address los dispostivos y otorgales un leasing time de 8 horas.  

O mejor aún, desactiva el WiFi en ese modem Router, consigue un DLINK Dir600, conectalo a la LAN1 por medio de cable de red y configura el acceso WiFi con clave WPA2-PSK y bloqueo por Mac Address desde ese mismo DLink.


----------

